# TERRIED. BFP this morning!! ectopic or loss.



## africaqueen

I had my period which arrived bang ontime on fathers day and it was the usual heavy mess it always is and lasted for the usual 5 days. I came off 4 days ago. Last night there was pink when i wiped and this morning. Very light. I had one HPT left so i used it out of fear after my ectopic in jan and i it came up positive straight away.
I am going the Dr at 11am to get referred to the early pregnancy unit to get scanned and bloods done. I am beyond terrified. My dh is miles away in work and if if this baby is ectopic i will have lost both my tubes. Please pray for me. xxx


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## cla

my thoughts are with you hun i really hope things are ok:hugs:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

im so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you. i really hope things are ok and you find out what's going on.


----------



## littlebopeep

Hope everything is ok keep us posted xx


----------



## Pink1981

Hope everythings ok AQ xxx :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Thinking of you hope everything is alright let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Lindyloo

thinking of you


----------



## sailor_venus

Best of luck


----------



## mushmouth

Thinking of, and praying for you - please keep us updated hon :hugs:


----------



## Rainbowpea

thinking of you :hugs: xx hope it is all ok xx


----------



## CandyApple19

oh no... :| please tell us ur gonna be ok..goodluck.xxx


----------



## cazza22

Thinking of u AQ massive hugs (((((()))))) got everything crossed that bubs is ok babe x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks everyone. I had a blood test at the EPAU and i am getting the results in half an hr.
If the hormone levels are high they will scan me in the morning and if they are low they will do more bloods in 2 days to see if they have doubled. Nobody seems to have a explanation as to how i can get a negative the day before "af" and then bleed for 5 days and get a positive today... i am climbing the walls here. Pray that the worst case is that i have had a natural mc and not another ectopic. Will update when i knw xxx


----------



## vickyd

Honey im sending you all the positive energy i can muster....I really hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## heart tree

Africaqueen, I am thinking about you and sending every amount of positive energy your way. Please let us know as soon as you can. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well i just called for the blood results and my levels are 371.3 which is a relief for now as when i had my ectopic last time the bloods were 5000. The midwife said that it could be one of 3 things... very, very early pregnancy, miscarriage and still showing positive due to hormones left in my body or a early ectopic. They are going to do more bloods on thursday and she said if they have dropped it points to a miscarriage, if they increase by 60% or more it normally shows a viable pregnancy and if they rise but not enough it points to another ectopic so i am left in limbo intill thursday now :-(
She said there is no point scanning anyone intill they are showing levels of over 1000 as nothing would show on the scan.

Just praying for a miracle, although i knw its unlikely xxx


----------



## mushmouth

I'll be praying for your little miracle hon x


----------



## Pink1981

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts xxx

Is there any chance the bleeding was implantation??

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Pink1981 said:


> I'll be keeping you in my thoughts xxx
> 
> Is there any chance the bleeding was implantation??
> 
> xxx

Not really as it was full blown "af" for 5 days. The usual heavy mess i get every mth... its so weird. I just pray its not another tubal.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of :hugs: your way.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## misspink

Thinking of you, I really hope you don't have to go through another ectopic.


----------



## Halley

:hugs: hope everything goes well honey xx


----------



## cazza22

I have everything crossed for u babe xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

fingers crossed for a little miracle xx


----------



## Lucia

Praying that everything goes well for you. :hug:


----------



## zoefromsussex

Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for good luck. Take care x


----------



## mommytoTandE

hun, I am praying for you!!!! Sending many :hugs: your way. How are you feeling? Are you still bleeding a bit? I hope the wait goes fast for you... Fingers crossed that you have a very healthy bean nestling into the perfect spot and it will stay for 9 months!


----------



## africaqueen

Thank u everyone. I am not bleeding anymore. Slight pink when i wipe but nothing to speak of and no pain etc. I feel fine health wise but mentally exhausted with the stress and upset iv felt today. Early night for me and pray that tomorrow goes fast and thursday gives us some hopeful news xxx


----------



## stacey_

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Starry Night

:hug:


----------



## MissMaternal

Sending you lots of :hug: hun, really hope everything is ok for you xxx


----------



## cla

how are you feeling today hun:hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I hope that you get good news from the next lot of bloods. x


----------



## mushmouth

Hi hun, was thinking of you - how're you doing today?


----------



## mommytoTandE

was thinking of you this morning.. I hope you are doing well... :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Thank u all so much for thinking of me xx

I am baring up. Today has to be the longest day of my life :-(
Just cnt wait intill tomorrow to get a clue of what we are dealing with...
Went to get some shopping before and the smell of the cooked meats in asda nearly made me throw up. Hoping to god thats a good sign.
I got a stronger BFP today too...https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/036.jpg
xxx


----------



## mushmouth

its a beautful line hon - I pray its progressing normally for you! what time is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## africaqueen

mushmouth said:


> its a beautful line hon - I pray its progressing normally for you! what time is your appt tomorrow?

Thank you 
My blood test is at 12 tomorrow and i will have the numbers by 4pm.
I am so nervous. Hoping for a 60% rise or more and i can start to hope a little then xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

Good Luck AfricaQueen, will be thinking of you tomorrow hope all goes well and your lil bean sticks:dust::hugs::kiss:


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetie, I am praying for this to be your bean to keep. Sitting in the unknown is the most uncomfortable place to be. I only hope you can breeze through this day and next until you get your results. And of course I hope that the numbers look good.


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> Oh sweetie, I am praying for this to be your bean to keep. Sitting in the unknown is the most uncomfortable place to be. I only hope you can breeze through this day and next until you get your results. And of course I hope that the numbers look good.

Thank u hun 
OMG just noticed you got your BFP too!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congrats!!
I pray we end up in due date club together ;-)
I am sooo scared of tomorrows result but need to knw either way, before i lose my mind xxx


----------



## Lucina

Will keep my fingers crossed the results are good news


----------



## heart tree

I want you to join me with all my heart. I bet you must be so anxious right now. You are getting closer to getting some answers. It's always better to know so that you can move out of this state of limbo. Hang in there. We're all here for you.

:hugs:


----------



## AS1

africaqueen - congrats & really hope you get some good news tomorrow and the waiting dosen't drag too much for you :hugs:


----------



## selina3127

good luck hunni hope everything goes perfectly for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## stacey_

good luck xx


----------



## Dazed

Good luck!


----------



## heart tree

Thinking about you.


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck today x


----------



## Pink1981

Holding you so close today AQ, really really hope this is your little miracle xxx
Try and do lots this morning to keep your mind of it... I know how hard it is when you have an afternoon appointment
Massive :hugs:


----------



## littlebopeep

Hope all went well this AM, keep us posted:hugs::dust:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Only just seen this.

Am sending hugest positive vives your way AQ. Lets us know how you got on - hope it's good enws :hugs:


----------



## mommytoTandE

I hope today brings you great news!!! Saying a prayer and :hugs: to you!!!


----------



## cla

i hope everything goes well today:hugs:


----------



## JCIC

I've been following your thread and am thinking of you today x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank u all so much for msgs 

Ok ladies, Just got today's levels in and they were 371.3 2 days ago and today they are at 682!! The midwife said "usually" this points to a uterine pregnancy although we wont know for sure intill i get scanned on wed morning. I am a bit nervous about having to wait almost a wk but the midwife said judging by the results today she has no cause for worry, but should i have any blood loss, pain etc to call them. OMG I appear to be pregnant after a full af ladies!!!! I am in complete and total shock! xxx


----------



## heart tree

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! YAY!!!

I actually had a dream about you last night and you had good news like this! I'm so THRILLED for you sweets!

I wonder how far along you are. You are truly a wonder! YAY!!!


----------



## Allym0101

Congratulations - That is great news - So happy for you 

xoxo


----------



## roonsma

That FANTASTIC new, Africa, best of luck to you honey xxx

Wow, the way things happen eh!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> I actually had a dream about you last night and you had good news like this! I'm so THRILLED for you sweets!
> 
> I wonder how far along you are. You are truly a wonder! YAY!!!

Thank u! I am so shocked and feel so happy!:happydance:
Surely i would not get such a good increase within 2 days if the pregnancy was tubal again? the midwife said the rise is very rarely that good if its ectopic and that it points to a uterine pregnancy but il be so nervous intill wed! 
I wont knw how far along i am till then either, so wont knw my dd... lol.
Cnt believe im saying those words!! xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats fantastic news!! So pleased. Got everything crossed for ur scan on wed.

:hug: xxx


----------



## LucyJ

Oh my god thats fantastic news I am so happy for you!! Hope all goes well with your scan on wed !! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

FEDup1981 said:


> Thats fantastic news!! So pleased. Got everything crossed for ur scan on wed.
> 
> :hug: xxx

Thank u so much 
Surely its a good sign that the numbers doubled right? the nurse said it rarely happens in ectopics... ah il be outta my mind by wed! haha xxx


----------



## heart tree

I know nothing about ectopic, but your hormones doubling like that in 2 days can't possibly be a bad sign!

How is your body feeling? Do you have any spotting or pain at all?


----------



## Allym0101

It definitely is good news that your levels have risen so much. When I had my ectopic my hcg levels only went up by about 50 in 48 hours.

Good luck with you scan xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> I know nothing about ectopic, but your hormones doubling like that in 2 days can't possibly be a bad sign!
> 
> How is your body feeling? Do you have any spotting or pain at all?

I feel fine and i have no spotting anymore. Last time was 2 days ago and only a tiny bit of pink when i wiped. I will feel so blessed to see a sign of life in my womb on wed. I will pray harder than ever!:winkwink:
Cnt wait to be in due date thread with u!!:happydance:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Allym0101 said:


> It definitely is good news that your levels have risen so much. When I had my ectopic my hcg levels only went up by about 50 in 48 hours.
> 
> Good luck with you scan xoxo

Thank u for that. Makes me feel a lot better 
I never knew my levels as they only found my ectopic on the scan at over 6wks and my level was over 4000 by that stage, so got nothing to compare it too really. xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Awww hon that is the best news!!!! X


----------



## littlebopeep

Africaqueen im so happy for you it has given us one tubers hope! hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months:dust::kiss:


----------



## Nixilix

wahooooooooo for africaqueen!!! So pleased!!


----------



## heart tree

Africaqueen, Nixilix and I just found each other in the 1st trimester thread. You need to come over there! I wonder if you'll be a March mommy like us or maybe you'll be a February mommy!


----------



## AS1

Great news Africaqueen, as has been said its all looking good with the HCG! Hopefully the week waitin on the scan dosen't drag too much for you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

heart tree said:


> Africaqueen, Nixilix and I just found each other in the 1st trimester thread. You need to come over there! I wonder if you'll be a March mommy like us or maybe you'll be a February mommy!

I think i will most likely be due around the first few days of March, but hard to say the way things have gone... maybe late feb... lol. Cnt wait to find out!
Cnt even put my ticker up cos dnt have a clue! lol. Im thinkin im 5wk 3d according to my dates as obviously af was not af... all very confusing! :wacko:

I will start hanging around first tri sure  cnt believe i belong in there! xxx


----------



## cazza22

sooooooooooooo happy for u babe x x x congrats x x x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

WOW fab news, sooooo happy for you.xxx


----------



## Tulip

AfricaQueen I am so pleased for you, congratulations! xxx


----------



## hoping:)

AfricaQueen that is such great news:happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## mommytoTandE

I am so happy for you!!!! Yahoo!!! I hope the week goes fast for you!!!! :)


----------



## Pink1981

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

OMG you've made my day!! Thats such fantastic news!! You soooooo deserve this!!

I've had the shoddiest day and was really feeling sorry for myself but now i can't stop smiling!!!


----------



## vickyd

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hch

hope everything is ok x


----------



## Skier75

:dust:Congrats on your BFP!! :happydance: Fingers are crossed for you for Wednesday's scan! I agree that your rise in hcg looks really good, with my ectopic it was a very slow increase, not even close to 60% in two days! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## mlyn26

Wow wow wow!

CONGRATS AFRICA QUEEN.

I am hoping so so so much this is it for you fellow one tuber!!!

I think the no more spotting is a brilliant sign. My bloods rose well in my ectopic. They were 303 and then 750 2 days later but i had red spotting practically every day. If you get anymore spotting see if you can get scanned earlier than next week. 

What is your EDD?

XX


----------



## africaqueen

mlyn26 said:


> Wow wow wow!
> 
> CONGRATS AFRICA QUEEN.
> 
> I am hoping so so so much this is it for you fellow one tuber!!!
> 
> I think the no more spotting is a brilliant sign. My bloods rose well in my ectopic. They were 303 and then 750 2 days later but i had red spotting practically every day. If you get anymore spotting see if you can get scanned earlier than next week.
> 
> What is your EDD?
> 
> XX

Thank u hun 
I roughly work out my edd to be 1st march, but obviously dnt knw for sure yet due to things being a tad weird! lol. 
What u have said about hcg still managing to double with a ectopic is what is worrying me as i read that on the net too. This is my main concern.
I didnt start spotting intill 5wk 4d last time and then after 2 days it stopped but i still pushed for a scan and my hcg was 4000 by then and too late for any other route than emergency surgery to remove tube and baby.
If my levels are doubling during a ectopic, i am going to insist im scanned before wed as this would make it too late for medical management and i would have to have surgery again thus losing my last tube... i had no symptoms other than that spotting with my ectopic u see, but no bloods to go by so im terrified:blush: xxx


----------



## mlyn26

I do think its more likely tho that they dont rise properly or shoot up with ectopic tho but yes please push for earlier scan, i certainly would. I am hoping beyond hope that baby is in the right place for you and you are rewarded finally in March. Keep us updated xx


----------



## africaqueen

mlyn26 said:


> I do think its more likely tho that they dont rise properly or shoot up with ectopic tho but yes please push for earlier scan, i certainly would. I am hoping beyond hope that baby is in the right place for you and you are rewarded finally in March. Keep us updated xx

Thank u 
I am going to ensure i get a scan on monday, no matter what it takes.
This is my future fertility/ life at stake if this lil bean is in the wrong place.
I am feeling optimistic but also im open to the reality of what may be.
I would give anything just to be told ' there is your baby with a heartbeat' rather than ' your uterus is empty'.
I just want to be able to celebrate this bfp and my past experience is sadly making it impossible at the moment xxx


----------



## mommytoTandE

I was thinking of you today.... I hope you do get a scan on Monday to put your mind at ease. You must stand up for your fertility!!! I can just see the T-shirt slogan now... Fertility Fighter... Love to you and I hope you can celebrate really soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Well said AfricaQueen. I will be thinking of u. I hope you can get excited real soon! x


----------



## GlasgowGal

Hope everything goes well for your scan. Will be praying for you. 
:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good luck for tomorrow my love xx


----------



## aussiettc

Goodluck, i hope you get some good news soon:thumbup:


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck for today hon x


----------



## africaqueen

Well ladies,
I called the EPAU and they are going to scan me tomorrow morning at 9.15am.
I had really hoped today, but they are booked solid, so i guess 1 day wont make a huge diff really... i have my interview at 10am this morning so going to try and concentrate on that and hope tomorrow comes round fast. Thanks for msgs xxx


----------



## heva510

just seen this thread congrats on :bfp: and i'm keeping everything crossed for you hope scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## stacey_

good luck let us know how you go xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank u girls 
I will update after my scan tomorrow. I pray its the happiest update ever 

xxx


----------



## Allym0101

I pray it is too.

Has anyone given you any answers as to why you got a BFN, AF and then a BFP?? 

That happened me as well in my second pregnancy but no one could explain it to me xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Allym0101 said:


> I pray it is too.
> 
> Has anyone given you any answers as to why you got a BFN, AF and then a BFP??
> 
> That happened me as well in my second pregnancy but no one could explain it to me xoxo

Thank u.
Wow, this happened to u too? they have gave no explanation other than maybe implantation happened after af... very odd tho!
What happened with u? xxx


----------



## Allym0101

Yep, I had everyone at the hospital stumped. They couldn't offer me any explanation at all (not very reassuring). I'm really interested in your story as I have never heard of it happening to anyone else. I hope you get all the answers you need - i guess the scan will give you a clearer picture. Good luck for tomorrow and let us know ASAP xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Yep it seems to have the EPAU and my GP stumped too... if it was tubal again(god forbid) then usually u miss a af and have light bleed to start and hcg numbers usually dnt double, so really hoping those statistics are right for me too. My numbers were fine and i have had no bleeding for a wk now... very odd. Il update on here tomorrow xxx


----------



## Allym0101

Everything is sounding positive for you so far.

Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow xox


----------



## summerbreeze8

Thinking of you. Hope everything is ok. XXX


----------



## littlebopeep

:dust:Good Luck Africiaqueen thinking of you this morning:dust::kiss:


----------



## mushmouth

I was thinking of you hon - how did you get on?


----------



## Allym0101

Thinking of you this morning. Hope everything is ok xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Well i went for my scan and i am a lot earlier than i thought, as they could see nothing in the womb, other than the lining is thicker than usual. They scanned my tube for ages too and deffo nothing in there, so i am overjoyed at that! They said that i have a lil cyst with fluid on my ovary too and that this is a good sign as it stays there in early pregnancy to help bubs along  the nurse that seen me is the same nurse that dealt with my ectopic and she said all the signs are great and she highly doubts this will be another ectopic. She said ultrasounds are good but not good enough to pick up something so tiny at this stage. She said it seems to her that the bleeding which i thought was af was infact implantation bleeding, as she has seen many cases where women have bled heavy enough to believe its af. So she thinks im more like 4wks pregnant, hence the hcg level a few days ago. I am disappointed that im 2wks less than i thought but thankful my tube is clear and that the nurse has great confidence in this being a uterine early pregnancy 
So i will have to change my ticker, seeing as im nowhere near 6wks! lol.
I have another scan on the 15th and she hopes to see a tiny sac by then, but she said even then they may not see anything. Every pregnancy is different.
Sooo another 9 days to wait. Grrrrrrrrrrr

xxx


----------



## littlebopeep

:happydance::happydance:Delighted for you africaqueen CONGRATS:kiss::dust:


----------



## mushmouth

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:dust:​
Congrats hon :D


----------



## Allym0101

That is great news. I am over the moon for you xoxo

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Now - Enjoy every minute of it !!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Allym0101 said:


> That is great news. I am over the moon for you xoxo
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Now - Enjoy every minute of it !!!!!!!!

Thanks Ally! I plan to:winkwink: I will feel better when we actually see something in the womb but i am much more positive today:happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lindyloo

Oh, that is great. I really am pleased for you and hubby. what a tense time.

I hope the next 9 days fly for you and you get to see something at the scan.

HUGE congrats x


----------



## stacey_

africaqueen said:


> Well i went for my scan and i am a lot earlier than i thought, as they could see nothing in the womb, other than the lining is thicker than usual. They scanned my tube for ages too and deffo nothing in there, so i am overjoyed at that! They said that i have a lil cyst with fluid on my ovary too and that this is a good sign as it stays there in early pregnancy to help bubs along  the nurse that seen me is the same nurse that dealt with my ectopic and she said all the signs are great and she highly doubts this will be another ectopic. She said ultrasounds are good but not good enough to pick up something so tiny at this stage. She said it seems to her that the bleeding which i thought was af was infact implantation bleeding, as she has seen many cases where women have bled heavy enough to believe its af. So she thinks im more like 4wks pregnant, hence the hcg level a few days ago. I am disappointed that im 2wks less than i thought but thankful my tube is clear and that the nurse has great confidence in this being a uterine early pregnancy
> So i will have to change my ticker, seeing as im nowhere near 6wks! lol.
> I have another scan on the 15th and she hopes to see a tiny sac by then, but she said even then they may not see anything. Every pregnancy is different.
> Sooo another 9 days to wait. Grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> xxx

thats so good to hear ive been checkin B&B all day so i can see how you went lol well, take it easy and hope to hear how ur going soon xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommytoTandE

I am so happy for you!!! Try to relax the next week... I am so glad they say nothing in your tubes - great news!!!! How are you feeling??? Will you have another blood test soon to check levels???


----------



## SmileyShazza

Best news ever :D

Congratulations hunni :)


----------



## africaqueen

mommytoTandE said:


> I am so happy for you!!! Try to relax the next week... I am so glad they say nothing in your tubes - great news!!!! How are you feeling??? Will you have another blood test soon to check levels???

Thank u:winkwink:
They said they will do the scan on the 15th and maybe more bloods but if they see a sac etc they wont have to. The nurse was super positive! makes a change frm Jan when she dealt with me and she was so worried. So taking that as a FAB sign:happydance:

xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

so pleased for you babe hope everything continues to go well xx


----------



## mlyn26

I am over the moon for you AQ. Congrats, i bet you can't wait til next week now! xx


----------



## roonsma

Super news Hun, really pleased for you xx :happydance:


----------



## heva510

i am so pleased for you africanqueen congrats x


----------



## looknomore

Hi ladies. I am new here and just moved here from the LTTTC forum:haha:
I am very newly pregnant but with very low HCG numbers. Ist Beta HCG on 14 dpo was 23.79, 2nd beta on 16 dpo was 44.02. I am not sure wat to think and am very worried about an etopic pregnancy. What shud I be looking out for if it is an etopic? Should I have scan done so early on to know whether this is a viable pregnancy. Is there any way to treat an etopic pregnancy without a surgical removal? My doc has asked me to repeat the beta test every 2 days. I am very scared and confused. HELP!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

i had an ectopic, i miscarried naturally (lap and dye recently showed my tubes are blocked, so it just couldn't pass...yeah, great mood lifter, not).

never felt anything, they only found out it was ectopic bc my HCG levels didn't drop fast enough after the mc.

my HCG levels were on the low side to begin with but doc wasn't worried and didn't
think follow up 2 days later was necessary.

there is a way to remove it without surgery, they inject you with methrexate (something along those lines, i can never remember correctly),
it also means you can't TTC for 3 months


----------



## looknomore

Thanks for ur reply tinybutterfly- So basically that means that with such low HCG numbers it cannot possibly be a viable pregnancy? If u miscarried naturally then u can go back to TTC in the very next cycle?


----------



## mommytoTandE

Hi looknomore... Hcg levels can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy. 

I was told when I had my mc to wait a cycle to ttc to get the lining in my uterus built up. I had a very early mc... My Dr. make a comment that it was better to wait a cycle..(the next af bleed as CD1, not the mc bleed). I hope you are doing well. Did your Dr. mention ectopic?

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

looknomore, i am sorry u are going thru this worry hun.
All i will say, is dnt worry about anything happening right now. Even if it were ectopic it would be sooo tiny with those hcg levels that they would never see anything in the tube or uterus so a scan would be waste of time at this stage. I had my scan 2 days ago with hcg probs over 1000 and they still could see nothing. 
They will monitor your hcg levels and when they reach around 1500 they should scan u to see what is what. Just remember that some uterine pregnancies start with very low numbers and end up being viable pregnancies so try not to panic and continue with the beta tests and all will be ok xxx


----------



## looknomore

Ladies. Thankyou thankyou so much for your support and prayers. 3rd beta is 128 :happydance: Have to repeat it after 2 days but doc sys it looks promising


----------



## mommytoTandE

looknomore... that is great news!!! Keep us posted! I have my fingers crossed for you!!!! 

africaqueen... How are you feeling???? THinking about you often!


----------



## africaqueen

Looknomore that is FAB news!!

I am doing ok thx mommytotande 
I am still scared of thursday's possible scan results but i am coping ok so far.
I have another beta scheduled for the morning so will have results back by 4pm and this will give us a good indication of how the scan will go... praying they have risen nice and high. Thanks for thinking about me. Il update tomorrow xxx


----------



## looknomore

My 4th beta is 195..inc of only 50%..so thats not good..

Africaqueen..all the best for ur beta and scan


----------



## africaqueen

looknomore said:


> My 4th beta is 195..inc of only 50%..so thats not good..
> 
> Africaqueen..all the best for ur beta and scan

Is may not look too good, but just keep in mind that some normal pregnancies go to term after starting out with very low rises. 
Have they said what they will do next? xxx


----------



## puppymom32

Thinking of you Hunni Big Hugs.


----------



## Nixilix

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## mushmouth

I'm so, so sorry 

:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I'm so sorry AQ :cry: Thinking of you and sending strength and love for your recovery and - when you're ready - preparing for Plan B xxxx


----------



## selina3127

so very sorry hunni, thinking of you AQ xxxxxx


----------



## cla

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## honey08

:cry: so sry x


----------



## littlebopeep

Thinking of you africa Queen xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Oh my god, life is so so unfair. My heart breaks for you AQ, i am gutted that it ended this way x


----------



## mommytoTandE

:hugs: and more :hugs: I am so sorry this happened to you. Please know you have lots of prayers coming your way. Please take care of yourself. I haven't been on in days and now my heart is breaking for you... I am so sorry.... :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

My heart is just broken for you Africa :cry::cry::cry:


----------

